# What happened to this place



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

As above really :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: welcome back! Long time no here

Paul


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi kaz. ..are you back in a tt yet?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It died after you left.......

J
xx


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> It died after you left.......
> 
> J
> xx


No - it got much better!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you been away then. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have been told that Kaz has been staying at her majesty's pleasure after being outed and reported as a terrorist by Mullum

Hope all is good with you Kaz


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Bloody foreigners... :roll:

Welcome back, Kaz. I look forward to your subtle commentaries. :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Bloody foreigners... :roll:
> 
> Welcome back, Kaz. I look forward to your subtle commentaries. :wink:


Quiet Mr. Pringles [smiley=whip.gif] :-*

It really has changed, people are even posting hairy selfies to my favorite thread (and yours Kaz :lol: )...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is gone downhill :lol:


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Kaz nice to see you're still around. Feeling the itch to return to a TT? v6 this time


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Somebody been banned from the m3 forum then ? :lol:



Serendipitous said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > It died after you left.......
> ...


^ this

Somebody open a window the stench is overpowering :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As you can see "Princess Mullum" is still about (not) selling his dodgy carbon rip offs


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Dodgy carbon rip offs ! :lol:

Looks like you've got your head stuck up Kaz's back box again jamelia


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Truth hurts ?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

What are you ladies like? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Don't blame me if the forums precious princess gets all emo when someone dares to question her dodgy carbon gear. :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Out of nowhere, for no other reason than to show off to his boyfriend, he starts calling someone a princess and accusing them of selling "dodgy" goods (which is generally meant as stolen).
How anyone can like this pathetic, judgemental bully of a man child ?
Only a few weeks ago, completely unprovoked, he was insulting my wife on here - someone he's never met !
The forum needs to jettison deadweight like these two but unfortunately there's a few lemmings on here who encourage them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mondo said:


> What are you ladies like? [smiley=argue.gif]


Are you afraid to point out that James is bullying me yet again ? Or is it just easier to ignore that and blame me too ?

My carbon pieces were made by one of the best carbon craftsmen in the country, by the way ! Weren't you looking for an audi emblem disc in carbon ? For your steering wheel airbag ? To compliment the other carbon pieces in your car ? Who might know where to get one of those I wonder ??


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

is this not just banter :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"banter" is a word misused by bullies on forums to justify their otherwise unacceptable behaviour.
Genuine banter is between friends. I wouldn't pi$$ on him if he was on fire.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

FFS Stephen, don't rise to the bait. James is an expert wind-up merchant; he lives for it. You're just fanning the flames. [smiley=fireman.gif]

He's not bullying you; he's pushing your buttons he knows work. If you don't bite, there's no need for the bait.

So... [smiley=stop.gif]

And yes, I _would _quite like a CF centre steering wheel disc thingy, which is why I said so.  Price permitting, of course.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

handbags at dawn lol banter v bullying

discuss.

lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mondo - of course, I know that. But there's "bait" and there's slander/abuse/bullying.
If someone publicly casts aspersions on your character - do you not have the right to defend yourself ? Or is it open season ? Can I accuse him of whatever I like ? Say he's a paedophile ? Is that acceptable "banter" ?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Christ I work I work in the construction (bricky) and the amount of shite that goes on between trades is unbelievable :lol: ive seen proper fighting over so called banter, some times ya just have to give it back but generally worse than they give you!! I have learnt that over the years, there was a joiner that looked like leo sayer on one site I was on, he absolutely hated it, and everyone used to say, whatever you do don't call him leo :lol: so one day I printed a load of pics of leo sayer and stuck them all over his van, he was not amused :lol: now that's banter, but lots would say bullying,,


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I think jamman is a bit of an ugly bloke :lol: so pick on that :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was subject to James when I first started, I think you all know how public that was, and I let rip because I took it to heart but from James' perspective its just banter and now I get that, so if he starts (which he rarely does with me now) then I just give back because I know he means no harm, having met James a few times now from the Knob that I originally thought he was he actually isnt as I get on with him really well and he's a good bloke, a great laugh to get drunk with too lol

Lets all either sit on the naughty bench which I am frequent to or kiss and make up and be happy its nearly christmas after all

J
xx


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

bollocks to all that kissing and making up shite :lol: and bollocks to xmas  I wanna see a FIGHT :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You need to meet James in the face. He's just as offensive but you can get over it easier.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

james- meet him at the rr day - nice guy and was very talkative... don't agree with what he puts on here sometime but oh well that's life...

mullum - never meet but you seam to take things to heart very quickly.... end of the day its a forum.. people will have opinion's about everything

between the 2 of you, you know how to wind each other up and it seams that everything one of you post something the other wants to kill them!

if you don't like it don't post / like others have said don't rise to it. 
don't normally laugh at other peoples expensed but you are like a child on xbox or ps who gets beat at fifa shouting down the mic at people... and its funny seeing you get worked up.

CHILL OUT!!!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

oh dear :? I must be a bully too because I think the 'banter' between the two of you is very amusing :lol: Crocodile skin is generally very handy when feeling picked on, just pick back or be quiet and things then just go away....simples


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

lol.

3 words and 4 smilie faces from Kaz was all it took to generate some "banter".


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, for my sins, I've met both Jamman and Mullum - several times. Have bought stuff off both of them, in fact. And I must confess to having been p***ed off by DB originally (hence the epithet, now abbreviated as I've long got over it) for... hell, I can't remember why, it was so long ago.

James won't change; he's a stirring (not so) little gobs***. Just let it go - or give it back (but nicely). Or ham it up. 'Yes, my CF bits are dodgy; I make them out of babies' toes and dip them in asbestos for longevity' or some such b0ll0cks.

Alternatively, keep it going and I'll pop out for some popcorn as...










Oh, and DB... luv ya really. :-*


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've met James, he's not my cup of tea, but I got on with him. His forum persona is worse (funny that, it's a lot less risky having a big mouth when it's on the Internet eh).
Of course he thinks he's top dog on the forum, and I imagine he's like that in life too, boring.
But what he's doing here, and in the past, is all about his boyfriend getting banned from the forum. So he tries to get me to say something which will get ME banned. 
So some people think it's funny, but does that make it right ? Of course not. It's not ok to accuse someone of selling dodgy goods or insult someone's wife. How would it be if I said he was a kiddy fiddler ? Is that ok ? Just a bit of banter ? 
Anyone remember his nemesis Kprincess aka Mux ? The one who insulted his daughter ? Who he had banned ? Hmmm, hypocritical much ?
Anyone who thinks abuse is just banter is a complete moron, simple as that.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wasnt KPrincess a dude that he accussed me of being of?

TBF I've got bigger balls than him and mine are on my chest to avoid clanking lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nobody realises how hard it is being me...... do you lot have any idea what it is actually like being handsome, slim, well built, intelligent and never wrong.

I can't help if I'm very thick skinned and things don't bother me its all give and take, I give loads and take much more back, there's numerous p*** takes about my weight, my gay car etc etc it's all good.

Mullum now knows I won't read his PMs and Jess knows that I like It when she sends me pictures.....

Does Waheed(Wak) throw his toys out the cot when I encourage people to buy him a bacon sandwich no he just shakes his head.

Stephen needs to realise he won't win he can't its not possible and to stop acting like a big girls blouse.

In Poland just about to attend a three day wedding.

LOVE YOU TOO FB x

PS I wrote this before Mullum went off on one again ,,,.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Wasnt KPrincess a dude that he accussed me of being of?
> 
> TBF I've got bigger balls than him and mine are on my chest to avoid clanking lol
> 
> ...


No it wasn't derrrr. Skee did tell you derrrr xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> I've met James, he's not my cup of tea, but I got on with him. His forum persona is worse (funny that, it's a lot less risky having a big mouth when it's on the Internet eh).
> Of course he thinks he's top dog on the forum, and I imagine he's like that in life too, boring.
> But what he's doing here, and in the past, is all about his boyfriend getting banned from the forum. So he tries to get me to say something which will get ME banned.
> So some people think it's funny, but does that make it right ? Of course not. It's not ok to accuse someone of selling dodgy goods or insult someone's wife. How would it be if I said he was a kiddy fiddler ? Is that ok ? Just a bit of banter ?
> ...


You say strange stuff you need to calm down. :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

James I've often thought you are a martyr.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> James I've often thought you are a wönker.


Or the messiah....


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

St Jamman


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Please don't reawaken demister!! You only have to mention his name 3 times.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> St Jamman


kneel down I will bless you

Santa will bring you Angelina Jolie with just a set of hand cuffs

PS candyman, candyman, candymaaaaaaaaarghhhhh


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont send you pics at all......unless you ask ha ha

Oh this is funny for a friday afternoon, now if you dont mind I need to go out and drive my brand new Merc C220 that I've got while mine is poorly

J
xx


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

jamman said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > St Jamman
> ...


Im not that kind of boy


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > James I've often thought you are a wönker.
> ...


You're not the messiah; you're just a very naughty boy... [smiley=whip.gif]

Hmmm... actually you might enjoy that. 

:-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont send you pics at all......unless you ask ha ha
> 
> Oh this is funny for a friday afternoon, now if you dont mind I need to go out and drive my brand new Merc C220 that I've got while mine is poorly
> 
> ...


I will share pictures of Jess in return for Belgium buns.....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


Funnily enough watched it yesterday on my android xmbc thngymagij, classic and easily the best one they did by a mile.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Are these l.e.d bulbs mullum is selling not any good?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well done James you irriot (facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tbone said:


> Are these l.e.d bulbs mullum is selling not any good?


Yeah they are fine


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> well done James you irriot (facepalm)
> 
> J
> xx


U dum dum not me


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you dum dum need gum gum lol

J
xx


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

mullum said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > What are you ladies like? [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


I don't want you to think that I'm picking on you or bullying you mullum, but why do you insist on leaving a space between the end of every sentence and question mark, oh and between the end of a sentence and an exclamation mark?

No doubt you'll accuse me of being the grammar police but it's a serious question. Do you also leave a space between the end of a sentence and a full stop, and if not why do you appear to insist on doing it with question marks and exclamation marks?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Stochman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's how I was taught to type. Unless I'm just doing it because I think it looks right. If it's wrong, I'm absolutely ready to be enlightened. Is it not one space to punctuation (like an exclamation mark) and two spaces after a full stop then ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> Stephen needs to realise he won't win he can't its not possible ...


Win what ? Against you ?
That explains your mindset then.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen needs to realise he won't win he can't its not possible ...
> ...





jamman said:


> Tbone said:
> 
> 
> > Are these l.e.d bulbs mullum is selling not any good?
> ...


Face meet palm, indeed.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

mullum said:


> I'm pretty sure that's how I was taught to type. Unless I'm just doing it because I think it looks right. If it's wrong, I'm absolutely ready to be enlightened. Is it not one space to punctuation (like an exclamation mark) and two spaces after a full stop then ?


No mate, it's wrong, you're not on your own though, the only place this is ever witnessed is on forums. Anyway now you know better, don't let me have to tell you again, and thanks for not accusing me of being the grammar police.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure you know better than me  (does a smiley get a space?) With any luck Spandex will be along soon to confirm :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I always thought there was something dodgy about Stephen, never thought it was his grammar.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Think this has gone too far off topic

Merry Christmas :-*


----------

